# Banned! Stuff that was banned when you were a kid.



## Anchuent Christory (Oct 31, 2014)

So I was thinking the other day about shit that got banned at school when I was there.

Wrestling.
WWF was pretty much at it's peak here in the UK when I was at school, naturally, kids loved playing at wrestling and emulating their heroes such as The Undertaker and our very own Hulkster. For some reason, parents complained when their kids came home crying because they got power slammed into the concrete by one of the bigger boys. The teachers took action and it got banned like a Sharpie wielding tomgirl from Walmart. 

British Bulldogs.
A playground game that went by various names, but "British Bulldogs" seems to be the most common.
It was played in a designated area, maybe about the dimensions of a basketball court, with one person being chosen as "it" The rest of the group would line up at one side of the area, and their only goal was to run to the other side. Whomever was "it" simply had to catch one or more of them, and they would then join his team, the game would then repeat with everybody now running back to the other end, with an expanded group of opposing players trying to catch more people.
It sounds simple enough, but with kids being kids, and having no sense of restraint, the game could get shockingly violent. The highlight would often be when the two teams became equal in size and the scenario  that would play out resembled something like Theoden's riders of Rohan charging the Mamukil in The Return of the King.
Obviously, injuries were common, so whenever a game in progress was spotted by a teacher the foot came down. Banned!

So what stuff got banned when you guys were young, be it at school, in your home, or even at a government level?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 31, 2014)

I got banned from school once if that counts.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 31, 2014)

Cocaine. I hear teacher some teachers will allow it, but only if the student brought enough for everyone.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 31, 2014)

In the early 90's in the Catholic school I went to, "Simpsons" stuff was not allowed.

That was during the time when Bart was supposedly a bad influence on kids and all that nonsense. Funny how things change over the years.


----------



## Coster (Oct 31, 2014)

For a time my parents wouldn't let me watch Ed, Edd, 'n' Eddy. That was a very dark time in my young life.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 31, 2014)

Anchuent Christory said:


> So I was thinking the other day about shit that got banned at school when I was there.
> 
> Wrestling.
> WWF was pretty much at it's peak here in the UK when I was at school, naturally, kids loved playing at wrestling and emulating their heroes such as The Undertaker and our very own Hulkster. For some reason, parents complained when their kids came home crying because they got power slammed into the concrete by one of the bigger boys. The teachers took action and it got banned like a Sharpie wielding tomgirl from Walmart.
> ...



Oh god the 90's early 90's man this takes me back.
The legal age of smoking being 16 not 18, Didn't effect me just just struck me as a dick mood for a awful lot of people.
Smoking in Pubs, I was able to pass as 18 from when I was 14 an smoking in pubs was fucking awsome.
Back pre 97 Legal (without the odd exemption that do exist hard to get but do exist) Handguns, my Dad had a collection of Handguns my Grandfather brought back from WW2, had to get rid of them after Dunblain.
Fucking Snap Cap's, you know the bangers you throw at the floor, wonder why you can't buy them now? Classified as a firework.
Fucking Cigaret coupons, the art was cool.
Warnings on Cigaret packets, god they are just depressing the picture ones are just awful we know the risks.


----------



## Konstantinos (Oct 31, 2014)

The teachers were pretty hard on people who chewed gum at my school. Then again, that's kind of a given considering it was highschool.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 31, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> The teachers were pretty hard on people who chewed gum at my school. Then again, that's kind of a given considering it was highschool.



Chewing Gum, that's one seriously there was a time in the UK it was considered a treat not a breath freshener.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

Ravenor said:


> Fucking Snap Cap's, you know the bangers you throw at the floor, wonder why you can't buy them now? Classified as a firework.



Are fireworks banned in the UK, or do you need a permit to get them? In my state you can buy fireworks, but you need to sign an affidavit that you'll take them out of the state in 3 days and can't shoot them off in the state. Needless to say plenty of people in Ohio perjure themselves each July 4th, but it's not enforced unless someone gets hurt.

back on topic - all I can remember that was banned from school when I was a kid were squirt guns because in fourth grade there was a federal law that anything that looked like a gun would get you suspended if you brought it to school


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> Are fireworks banned in the UK, or do you need a permit to get them? In my state you can buy fireworks, but you need to sign an affidavit that you'll take them out of the state in 3 days and can't shoot them off in the state. Needless to say plenty of people in Ohio perjure themselves each July 4th, but it's not enforced unless someone gets hurt.
> 
> back on topic - all I can remember that was banned from school when I was a kid were squirt guns because in fourth grade there was a federal law that anything that looked like a gun would get you suspended if you brought it to school


Fireworks aren't banned, but they're age restricted. Over here we have "bonfire night" on the 5th November and it's around that time they go on sale, and people set them off in the run up to it, mostly just chavs (British version of white trash) and such wanting to make noise for no reason.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> Are fireworks banned in the UK, or do you need a permit to get them? In my state you can buy fireworks, but you need to sign an affidavit that you'll take them out of the state in 3 days and can't shoot them off in the state. Needless to say plenty of people in Ohio perjure themselves each July 4th, but it's not enforced unless someone gets hurt.
> 
> back on topic - all I can remember that was banned from school when I was a kid were squirt guns because in fourth grade there was a federal law that anything that looked like a gun would get you suspended if you brought it to school



Nope you can buy them free of license, the only restriction is your over 18. Some one had a problem with the snap caps an made them a firework rather than a toy.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

Ah, OK. So people under 18 can't get snap caps anymore. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 31, 2014)

Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh cards were banned in most elementary schools back in my day, but we still had a black market going on behind grown up's backs.

Also, we couldn't play Rugby


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> Ah, OK. So people under 18 can't get snap caps anymore. Thanks, guys.



My problem with that is, they where fun an not in the least bit dangerous, they just made a loud snap sound cool when your 8 years old to toss as the ground but some one got worried that it was to dangerous for Children an had them reclassified as a firework. It's not the toy I have a problem with but the abuse of power some people seem to get away with, and Health an Safety rules that's only ever found to be as badly implemented as they are in England, Hell cap gun's are not allowed to be as loud as there where as it wasn't safe for children they where less loud than a fucking fart or a 6 year old pointing there finger at you an going BANG!


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, I hear you. People don't like how health and safety rules are implemented over here, either.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 31, 2014)

We couldn't play soccer during recess because it got too competitive and fights broke out, also the boys wouldn't let girls play and the school had a problem with that.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 31, 2014)

Yard darts. Put a hula-hoop out on the ground, then pace back about fifty or a hundred feet and start chucking them underhand like a softball. While the other kids were running around. 







They weigh about two pounds apiece. I've seen them punch holes in a car roof before.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> Yeah, I hear you. People don't like how health and safety rules are implemented over here, either.



Thing is some of them make sense, problem is English is a language is one that is easy to legal interpretation an argument, let alone the crap fest when some one can argue it fits into some old law worded in Latin.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

I've heard of yard darts before and that they stopped being sold because they were dangerous, but that was before my time.

Actually, they were outright banned and aren't allowed to be imported into the country. I would have been very young in the late '80's when they were banned.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> I've heard of yard darts before and that they stopped being sold because they were dangerous, but that was before my time.
> 
> Actually, they were outright banned and aren't allowed to be imported into the country. I would have been very young in the late '80's when they were banned.



I was still a kid when they got banned. It sucked. That was one of my & my friends favorite games. We actually used ours till they wore out. Concrete is bad for them.


----------



## Shadow Fox (Oct 31, 2014)

I went to a private religious school from second grade onward and at the beginning of each school year we had to sign a contract promising not to watch TV or movies or listen to secular or Christian pop music, because these things were Satan's tools he would use to damn us all to hell.  (Naturally, everybody lied on these forms and went on to enjoy the fruit of the devil throughout the school year.)  We could also get in trouble for bringing secular movies or music to school with us, judged on a case-by-case basis.  One time I brought The Land Before Time for our class to watch during a free day and our teacher turned it off after roughly a minute because the narrator in the movie was alluding to evolution.

There were also pretty strict standards for what kind of hairstyles and clothing students were allowed to wear.  Boys had to have short, masculine haircuts, and in highschool could keep neatly-trimmed beards or mustaches.  Girls couldn't wear skirts or dresses above the knee and had to have long hair - no rebellious dyke haircuts for us young ladies.  Originally there was some rule about girls not being allowed to wear pants in lieu of skirts/dresses, because pants were for MEN, but this rule was never enforced with any regularity.  Girls were allowed to have no more than one set of ear piercings, boys couldn't have any piercings at all.  Tattoos were forbidden entirely.  No one was allowed to wear anything promoting secular music groups or R-rated movies.  



bungholio said:


> In the early 90's in the Catholic school I went to, "Simpsons" stuff was not allowed.
> That was during the time when Bart was supposedly a bad influence on kids and all that nonsense. Funny how things change over the years.


My parents loathed the Simpsons and it was a supreme victory for me when I convinced them to let me have a Bartman T-shirt, which they only allowed since he wasn't doing or saying anything outwardly rebellious on it.  I wore it to school once and was told by the principal never to wear it there again.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Oct 31, 2014)

Grand Number of Pounds said:


> Yeah, I hear you. People don't like how health and safety rules are implemented over here, either.


Put it this way, in order for them to work, snapcaps needed to be thrown against something hard to detonate them, so as a result they wouldn't actually pop if thrown at a person. When I was young, somebody threw one at me and it hit me on the bridge of the nose and detonated... all I did was laugh because it didn't hurt in the slightest, and that was literally a worst case scenario.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

I actually know someone whose brother lost an eye as a kid because someone through a cap gun at him and the hammer cut his eye open.

So the snap caps are actually less harmful than the gun they go in.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 31, 2014)

Part of the problem (that actually was part of the reason they were banned) is that if you cut open a lot of snap-pops, and _very carefully_ sift the sawdust mixture they're filled with in a very fine seive, you can recover the impact explosive in them. It's close to Ammonium triiodide in strength.

It's the same reason strike-anywhere matches were phased out. Some people were clipping off literally pounds of the match-heads, cramming them into a tennis ball, and firing them out of water-balloon slingshots or potato guns.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Oct 31, 2014)

That sounds similar to why you need to show your ID and can only get a few packs of pseudophed at a time - because people will use it to make meth. Leave it to people to take something harmless and do something dangerous with it.


----------



## A-№1 (Oct 31, 2014)

We used to be able to buy cocaine, opium, heroin (complete with syringe and extra needles in a handy carrying case - a real bargain at the low low price of $1.50), machine guns, you name it.  Mail order.  From Sears.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 31, 2014)

Pokemon card ban was pretty big deal when I was in early elementary school.  

We had issues with kids stealing them from one-another and getting hustled hard.  It was unfortunate for those of us that actually played the full game with them and traded regularly.  Was an instant way to make friends.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 31, 2014)

Dodgeball
Chewing Gum
Yu-Gi-Oh cards (people got into fights over them)
Tamagotchi pets


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 31, 2014)

Shadow Fox said:


> I went to a private religious school from second grade onward and at the beginning of each school year we had to sign a contract promising not to watch TV or movies or listen to secular or Christian pop music


Was the school's motto "Non Ludus"?

I think bringing electronics - even cellphones - were banned in most of the schools when I was growing up for the most part. But, being secular public schools, no one really cared about regulating Simpsons stuff (and this was back when the show didn't suck) or other secular stuff per se.


Spoiler



(this talk of schools reminded me of the time I saw a rumble break out - I was in some kind of study hall or something, and from the 2nd story window, I could see 2 massive "armies" of kids charging at eachother and duking it out. I don't recall any change in that school's policies after that incident. This particular school had an inner-city environment to it.)


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Oct 31, 2014)

A-№1 said:


> We used to be able to buy cocaine, opium, heroin (complete with syringe and extra needles in a handy carrying case - a real bargain at the low low price of $1.50), machine guns, you name it.  Mail order.  From Sears.



(lol) We actually have a reprint of the 1902 Sears-Roebuck mail order catalog on our bookshelves. Bulk black powder or dynamite? A home bull castration kit or some cocaine/heroin laced meds? A four-quart "feminine syringe" kit, or a hypodermic needle kit? A DIY windmill or horse-drawn corn shredder? SURE! Just send us your order blank and some cash!


----------



## Ouija Board (Oct 31, 2014)

I remember these one metallic bracelets that you snapped on your arm were banned at my elementary school because they actually cut one kid's wrist. Another thing that was banned were those necklaces that were basically a small, clear plastic sphere with a mustard seed in it. IIRC, those necklaces were considered Satanic for some reason but then again that was at the height of the Satanic Panic, so about mid-80s.

A few years ago my state implemented a state-wide smoking ban in public places except for casinos and tobacco shops. There was a huge controversy about it but so far a lot of bars have been accommodating and built smoker shacks for people that want to smoke.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 31, 2014)

They banned garbage pail kids and those little pink rubber wrestling figures at my elementary school.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 31, 2014)

Pacifier necklaces in the 4th grade. We just thought they were funny and cute, but the principal came over the intercom and said that they were no longer allowed. I think because of the association with raving and estascy. 

My middle school made a big ass deal about no gum. In our school issued planners in the guidelines it said in bold caps, "*SYMS IS A GUM FREE SCHOOL*".  Gum was passed around like drugs on the buses and in classes.


----------



## Good Soothing Coffee (Oct 31, 2014)

One of my favorite books as a kid was banned by the time I was in junior high: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Night_Kitchen

Not to mention "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark." I guess they're re-releasing that one without the amazingly gruesome charcoal illustrations 

Slap bracelets were banned in 4th grade over fears that kids would cut themselves on the metal strip inside. To further date myself, my favorite one was hot pink and said "CAN'T TOUCH THIS" on it. In junior high those Big Johnson shirts were banned, but being of the dorky female persuasion, I never wore them anyway.


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's see:
Pokemon Cards (elementary school)
Baseball bats (elementary school)
Handball (high school) (our gym teacher let us play rough and smash each other into the walls)


----------



## DH 384 (Oct 31, 2014)

Pokemon cards were banned at our school. Mostly because people used to treat them like drug deals. Idk if it was that or if it was a few people getting really bad trades and their parents complaining about it.

But yeah, Pokemon card tradings were like selling crack back in the day....


----------



## Ariel (Oct 31, 2014)

Tamagotchis were banned, along with any other electronic toys like that.
Contact sports like rugby and AFL were banned, we had to play touch. Yet were were allowed to play hockey and hit our opponents on the shin guard.
The longer our skirts were the better, having your knees showing could result in a trip to the uniform shop and a bill for a new dress sent to our parents.
Gum 
Mobile phones


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 1, 2014)

The virtual pet ban was pretty big at the time. It was frustrating as hell because it meant for most of the year they'd stay alive for three or four days at best. No surprise they weren't popular for long.

Kind of weird but in April during 5th grade my teacher banned all things related to witchcraft in class and recess. Not because of Harry Potter (we hadn't heard of it in South Dakota, I personally didn't find out until a few months after I moved to Arizona and that was in early June the same year), but because one of my dumbass classmates took witches and spells dead seriously. She truly believed she was a witch who could cast spells because of the childhood game where one kid laid on their back and a bunch of kids sat around them, chanted "light as a feather, stiff as a board", and then lifted the laying down kid with a couple of fingers between everyone. Yes, really. It was sad.

I don't know/remember if my middle and high schools banned these or not. But a lot of schools banned those colored rubber bracelets because they believed in the rumor that the different colors represented sexual acts you had done, or were willing to do, depending on the wrist you wore them on. They basically thought it was hanky code for kids.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 1, 2014)

Fucking Kinder Eggs 

Supervise your mouthbreeding shit stains so they don't choke, America


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Nov 1, 2014)

In the fourth grade, my teacher had an issue with mechanical pencils.  I don't remember her ever elaborating why she disliked them so much, but about once a month, she would remind us that she was going to bar mechanical pencils from being used in her classroom the following school year.  Almost thirty years later, I still have no clue what her problem was.

One afternoon in the fifth grade, we had a long assembly slash award presentation in the gym.  It was in the spring, the temperature was warm outside and in the gym, we're all having to sit on the floor, and after the umpteenth meaningless award given to some kid for whatever accomplishment he/she did, a few kids in the audience started to boo.  This wasn't out of malice; they were bored and restless, and they were looking to make their friends laugh. But it was enough for the school principal to halt the proceedings to inform us all that if anyone is caught booing anyone else by a teacher, he was going to kick them out of school for the rest of the year.

Not for the rest of the day, or the rest of the week.  But for the rest of the year.  No one dared boo any of the recognized students after that.

Jumping ahead to my senior year in high school (1994-95), if anyone was caught carrying around a pager, it was an automatic three to five day suspension from school.  The belief was, the deans and other administrators would assume if you had a pager, you were selling drugs.  Never mind that someone might need to get ahold of you during the day for a genuine emergency.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 1, 2014)

hmmmm, can't really think of anything that wasn't mentioned. that's noteworthy.

actually, no, 3-ring binders or trapper keepers were "soft banned" as in a teacher would tell you you're not supposed to have them, but no one cared. this was elementary school. probably soft banned because kids are dumb and would get their fingers bit by the things or something.


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Nov 1, 2014)

I happen to have bought the very last copy of Manhunt in my city after it was banned from stores.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Nov 1, 2014)

Gay sex.


----------



## Descent (Nov 1, 2014)

Nothing really outright banned when I was a kid, but I will share some stories anyway.
Before I went to Catholic school I had to take Cathechism once a week. One night I brought in a VHS copy of the 70's version of Jesus Christ Superstar (a.k.a. the only version worth watching). My teachers didn't want to show us such a "wicked" film (this was 1996 BTW). One teacher said "well, we could watch it and see just how bad Hollywood is". 

In grade 5, a student was either playing with his tamagotchi, or just had it in his desk (I never found out what exactly he did), but the teacher saw it, took it, and threw it clear across the classroom against the wall then screamed at the kid asking how much it cost. When he said $20 she screamed that he could have fed a starving family with $20. In hindsight she reminids me of the "god warrior" from Trading Spouses.


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 1, 2014)

My parents were pretty libertarian, as long as it wasn't porn and I don't repeat the naughty words on tv, they were cool.


At school a couple of the dumber things: Pokemon cards, red rover, baseball caps, snowball fights,
Middle school: carrying your backpack between classes, you have to raise your hand before throwing away your lunch tray


----------



## c-no (Nov 1, 2014)

In the elementary school I went to, students could bring their gameboy on the last day before a break. Unfortunately, the school decided to ban those since one student had either lost his or stolen off him. So, to prevent complaints and future losses, the school would make sure that no students would bring them. Yu-Gi-Oh cards were another thing since some student's could steal them. When we were allowed to wear regular clothes on said last day before a break, shirts with team logo's were forbidden because it was like gang affiliation or something (I bet it could have something to do with rabid sports fans.)


----------



## klystron (Nov 1, 2014)

When I was in high school I was banned. Kicked out in grade 10. Thus began a new chapter in the saga of @klystron


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, I forgot, PDA was  banned.  Personal Displays of Affection. Now this made sense in a way because everyone would stand around after the bell making out and poking each other with boners, but I remember a few occasions when the  teachers enforced it quite meanly. I remember there was a girl who's dog died over the weekend and people were giving her comforting hugs, everyone involved was bann.  Kinda messed up


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 1, 2014)

Red_Rager said:


> My parents were pretty libertarian, as long as it wasn't porn and I don't repeat the naughty words on tv, they were cool.



The way things were in my time, we could watch whatever we wanted, but made damn sure not to imitate it because we knew that would mean no more cool movies.


----------



## Waifu (Nov 1, 2014)

[Adult Swim] anything was banned and I got in big trouble for drawing characters from it. Yet, somehow we had Harold Robbins books in our library?


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 1, 2014)

Red_Rager said:


> My parents were pretty libertarian, as long as it wasn't porn and I don't repeat the naughty words on tv, they were cool.



my parents were exactly the same way. I watched "Predator" with my Dad when I was 6 and was surprised when the other kids in my 1st Grade class had never heard of it. One girl thought I meant that movie "Prancer".


----------



## theobservdr (Nov 1, 2014)

Not my school but pogs , red rover ( kinda like British bulldog ) and a few other school yard games got banned. Red rover was because a kid broke his leg while playing it.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Nov 1, 2014)

It's amazing how many mentions Pokemon gets, the whole Pokemon thing hit over here just as I left school so I never experienced the full insanity of it.

Ok, here's one for the folk in the UK: Remember "Trip to Eclipse" jackets from the early-mid 90's? They were banned at my high school because they apparently promoted drug abuse, and as we all know, the best way to prevent kids from doing stuff is to specifically forbid them! (lol)

All they achieved was pissing off parents who'd just bought their kids a pricey jacket to wear to school for the new term, and also managed to draw far more attention to the more edgy nature of the logo than it would have got on it's own .


----------



## CatParty (Nov 1, 2014)

Real dodgeball cause kids are pussies these days


----------



## hopietan (Nov 1, 2014)

Red rover and this game called grounders was banned in my elementary school. I don't recall anything being banned in middle school or high school though except for sunflower seeds and gum because people would be littering with them.


----------



## Ification (Nov 1, 2014)

Duct tape is banned in the school I go to right now, though the ban is district-wide. The decision to ban it was made when some dicks decided it would be real funny to tie up some poor kid outside, in the middle of winter.

Edit: And when I say "tie up", I meant that they taped him to a tree with duct tape.


----------



## Descent (Nov 1, 2014)

Ification said:


> The decision to ban it was made when some dicks decided it would be real funny to tie up some poor kid outside, in the middle of winter.



Ban winter.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 1, 2014)

trench coats, because they're way too cool and there were these two 2edgy kids that went down in history.

as for things that really didn't deserve to be banned, i propose that retards that ruing cool things for everyone else get banned. now where's that good onion article. i love the onion, they report what we're all thinking under the pretense of comedy (many a truth is spoken in jest)


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 1, 2014)

Ification said:


> Duct tape is banned in the school I go to right now, though the ban is district-wide. The decision to ban it was made when some dicks decided it would be real funny to tie up some poor kid outside, in the middle of winter.
> 
> Edit: And when I say "tie up", I meant that they taped him to a tree with duct tape.


In that case we better ban scarves, scotched tape, and string as well since you can do the same thing as well.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 1, 2014)

Muncie Anderson said:


> Jumping ahead to my senior year in high school (1994-95), if anyone was caught carrying around a pager, it was an automatic three to five day suspension from school.  The belief was, the deans and other administrators would assume if you had a pager, you were selling drugs.  Never mind that someone might need to get ahold of you during the day for a genuine emergency.



I remember in imddle school our assistant principal got a kid's *fancy very cool for 1995* purple pager during lunch, and put it in his pocket, with the clip showing. Everybody joked on the kid, "Levon! Mr. Eaton's sporting your pager!"

I remember freshman year this girl who had a little kid was allowed to have a pager. Someone fucking stole it.

A while back I did some reading up about the whole trench coat mafia myth for an entry in my history blog. Along with people buying into that myth that trench coats = school shooting, some schools also banned them because it was easier for kids to hide stuff in long trench coats. 

The real trench coat mafia at Columbine was a bunch of gamer kids. Some kid in the days after was like, "OH. Eric & Dylan was wearing trench coats, then they must of been in the trench coat mafia and everybody in the group must of wanted to kill kids too!"


----------



## Descent (Nov 1, 2014)

sparklemilhouse said:


> some schools also banned them because it was easier for kids to hide stuff in long trench coats.



Oh god, I would give my left ovary to find this clip, but back in the day right after the Columbine shooting, Sally Jessie Raphel had a special episode showing how easy it was for kids to sneak guns into schools. At one point a teenager in baggy pants stood still on the stage pulling half a dozen guns out of his pants with the people in the audience gasping after each gun. Then, I shit you not, he pulled out a shotgun that was easily the length of his whole leg and the audience flipped. There was no fucking way anybody could sneak that many guns down their pants without getting noticed or blowing their dick off.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 1, 2014)

^ i think i saw that or something really, really similar. my dad was watching it as well and commented on how you really couldn't smuggle all that. like, how well would you walk with a hunting rifle in your pants?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 2, 2014)

In my elementary school no one was allowed to use the merry-go-round during recess after lunch because supposedly people would throw up their lunches if they were on it.


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2014)

My school never actually banned pokemon cards. Went around like crack.


----------



## theobservdr (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned ramen. Kids ate the stuff like anything. Basically kids would buy a package of it ; dump the seasoning into it crumple it up shake it and eat it. So school sent a note home telling parents how unhealthy it was.

( off topic) I actually bought some it was more like the stuff at the Asian store and oh dear god how spicy the one I got yesterday  the seasoning was a nice angry red


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 2, 2014)

Red_Rager said:


> Middle school: carrying your backpack between classes, you have to raise your hand before throwing away your lunch tray



My middle school did the same thing. You were only allowed to have your backpack on while entering or leaving the school and you had to carry your books and pencils and whatnot around in a clunky washtub. It was supposed to teach us discipline or something.

For a while we also had to wear clear or mesh backpacks to show we weren't carrying drugs or guns around.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 2, 2014)

Well.... at one school I went to, I couldn't bring a non-clear backpack. So in 3rd grade, I had a Crayola backpack.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 2, 2014)

I went to a public high school but my principal was a #faceist

banned:
wearing neck ties without a collared shirt (avril lavigne was really popular--this was 2003--and people wore it because of it so the principal thought it meant u did ecstasy)
talent shows (because omg someone might drop their pants or curse)
some gay guy was forced to remove his "ass. manager" (short for assistant manager) button
not only black trench coats, but also those long black cardigans girls wear
saying "sucks" or "freaking"
eating in class (I got a detention for it)
also a year after I graduated a senior got expelled for having an airsoft gun in his truck


----------



## Randall Fragg (Nov 2, 2014)

All of the schools I went to banned wearing hats. For some reason. (What, were the kids going to smuggle drugs and guns in by wearing it under the hat like a fucking cartoon? More "OMG, gangz" hysteria?)
Also, the schools in Virginia have made it so that if you get attacked at school, you can't fight back. Literally, if you try to defend yourself you get in as much trouble as the attackers.
Side note, the elementary school that I went to in Alaska let us sled down a hill in the schoolyard on these flimsy plastic sleds. It was a pretty steep hill actually. And the sleds were literally a thin slab of blue plastic. It was awesome.
Also, snowball fights were technically banned, but it wasn't that enforced.


----------



## The Dude (Nov 2, 2014)

I remember yard darts. I had a set when I was a kid, and it was a new set so that tells you how old I am.

When I was in Jr. High Pogs got banned at my school as being a form of gambling. My parents wouldn't let me watch Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## Fialovy (Nov 2, 2014)

We also had a nut ban in school because there were, like, 15 kids severely allergic to some sort of nut. It was fairly lenient though compared to similar, the kitchen was completely nut free and you couldn't bring any nuts beyond that point and so were the hot lunches and if you did bring something with nuts, your lunch box had to be clearly labeled and you had to sit somewhere else as an effort to avoid cross contamination. You also had to wash your hands thoroughly afterwards and brush your teeth so it discouraged people, but it was the compromise the school could come up with, with the people so adamant on bringing nuts without outright banning them by making it more inconvenient.


----------



## Descent (Nov 2, 2014)

Fialovy said:


> We also had a nut ban in school because there were, like, 15 kids severely allergic to some sort of nut. It was fairly lenient though compared to similar, the kitchen was completely nut free and you couldn't bring any nuts beyond that point and so were the hot lunches and if you did bring something with nuts, your lunch box had to be clearly labeled and you had to sit somewhere else as an effort to avoid cross contamination. You also had to wash your hands thoroughly afterwards and brush your teeth so it discouraged people, but it was the compromise the school could come up with, with the people so adamant on bringing nuts without outright banning them by making it more inconvenient.



In my public elementary school in 1992, the kids with peanut allergies had to stay away from anyone who ate nuts, which in hindsight was a really shitty thing to do. My private elementary school just outright banned nuts. Although by highschool they were allowed since hopfully at that age students would be old enough to not be dicks and try to kill people with allergies.


----------



## theobservdr (Nov 2, 2014)

My nieces school went a bit overboard with banning allergies no nuts or chocolate and I dont know if dairy is banned either or not.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 2, 2014)

My cafeteria in high school (private school, lunches + salad bar served every day) took away peanut butter as some students and a teacher had serious allergies but offered homemade sunflower butter as a substitute.

Growing up I was not allowed to watch Sailor Moon or Power Rangers because ~*violence*~. My mom had no problem with me watching CourtTV with her though, and we used to reenact cases with my finger puppets. GTA was also banned until I was 14 when she brought Vice City home from Best Buy and told me that she realized that it was really hypocritical to ban media and that she also really wanted to play it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 2, 2014)

Guns and toy guns were banned in my household because my parents are democratic liberals who don't like gun violence.

However, when my brother bought his own Nintendo 64 he was allowed to play stuff like Turok and Goldeneye for some reason.


----------



## TheWhitestKnight (Nov 2, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Guns and toy guns were banned in my household because my parents are democratic liberals who don't like gun violence.



Or toy gun violence.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 2, 2014)

nut eaters have to sit at the back of the bus and drink from the nut eater fountains


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 2, 2014)

Soda cans and bottles were banned from my elementary school when I was a kid. Why you ask? Well simply put we used the little caps/tabs you used to open the cans as a kind of a makeshift currency sorta like fallout. Since most kids at our school didn't bring very much money at all to school, we somehow got the idea to pay eachother off with bottle lids and stuff in exchange for things we wanted from eachother. So this actually led to kids hustling in those little cheap toys from drug stores as a way to get bottle lids and there were actually a few kids who got mugged for them. So naturally after all this drama they banned soda completely from our school and instead forced us to drink juice pouches and milk cartons.


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2014)

Count groudon said:


> Soda cans and bottles were banned from my elementary school when I was a kid. Why you ask? Well simply put we used the little caps/tabs you used to open the cans as a kind of a makeshift currency sorta like fallout. Since most kids at our school didn't bring very much money at all to school, we somehow got the idea to pay eachother off with bottle lids and stuff in exchange for things we wanted from eachother. So this actually led to kids hustling in those little cheap toys from drug stores as a way to get bottle lids and there were actually a few kids who got mugged for them. So naturally after all this drama they banned soda completely from our school and instead forced us to drink juice pouches and milk cartons.


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Ring_pull
http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Bottle_cap

Holy shit, your school went full Fallout.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 2, 2014)

G.I. Joe was banned in my house.  My mother was going through grad school at the time and it did something to her brain.  I used to be able to watch G.I. Joe until one day she went off on "white Anglo-Saxon neocolonialsm dressed under a facade of jingoism," and that was that.

Honestly, she was probably right, but damn it if I wasn't pissed that I couldn't oggle Baroness anymore.


----------



## hm yeah (Nov 2, 2014)

Count groudon said:


> Soda cans and bottles were banned from my elementary school when I was a kid. Why you ask? Well simply put we used the little caps/tabs you used to open the cans as a kind of a makeshift currency sorta like fallout. Since most kids at our school didn't bring very much money at all to school, we somehow got the idea to pay eachother off with bottle lids and stuff in exchange for things we wanted from eachother. So this actually led to kids hustling in those little cheap toys from drug stores as a way to get bottle lids and there were actually a few kids who got mugged for them. So naturally after all this drama they banned soda completely from our school and instead forced us to drink juice pouches and milk cartons.



you just won the thread


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 2, 2014)

Ketchup packets got banned at my middle school. During the recesses after lunch me and a couple of friends would take ketchup packets from the lunchroom, twist them, and step on them on the concrete to make them bust all over. There were so many ketchup packet messes on the sidewalk from everyone that the ketchup packets were banned.


----------



## Dalish (Nov 2, 2014)

The soda Surge, I remember that being a huge thing in our neighborhood. 

I wasn't allowed to go in the basement, which I thought was to save me from monsters, but really my sisters friend stayed down there sometimes, and she had gotten kicked out of her house for smoking pot. 

Nerds candy was outlawed at our school. My friends and I pulled a prank on this kid in our grade who was a teachers pet. We filled his locker with nerd candy, both little boxes and loose nerds.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 2, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> Ketchup packets got banned at my middle school. During the recesses after lunch me and a couple of friends would take ketchup packets from the lunchroom, twist them, and step on them on the concrete to make them bust all over. There were so many ketchup packet messes on the sidewalk from everyone that the ketchup packets were banned.



We got our butter pats taken away for a period of time in high school. Some people were throwing them onto the paper lanterns (put over the original lights in our cafeteria) and the majority of the student body went on a hunt for the fuckers responsible. As a community we could not stand for losing our butter for warm biscuits and honey when the cafeteria served them.

My elementary/middle school did not allow candy or soda with the exception of a handful of candy after Halloween. The fact that I went through my childhood with awesome teeth and bones made it worth it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple years ago my university's student newspaper had a front page article about the dangers of Four Loko (the original formula containing caffeine). I had not even heard about Four Loko until reading the article, but that article made me curious enough to acquire and try some. Needless to say, Four Loko is gross and I would not have sex with it.


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 3, 2014)

Randall Fragg said:


> All of the schools I went to banned wearing hats. For some reason. (What, were the kids going to smuggle drugs and guns in by wearing it under the hat like a fucking cartoon? More "OMG, gangz" hysteria?)


None of my schools outright banned hats, but you had to take them off the moment you came indoors, like with sunglasses. Bandannas were always banned however, due to being associated with gangs. When do-rags (is that how you spell it?) became a thing they were banned as well, presumably for similar reasons.



Randall Fragg said:


> Also, the schools in Virginia have made it so that if you get attacked at school, you can't fight back. Literally, if you try to defend yourself you get in as much trouble as the attackers.


I don't know about the schools (or at least elementary schools) in South Dakota, but the schools I attended in Arizona had the same policy. Actually, it didn't matter if you got the shit kicked out of you and didn't lift a finger back. It was still considered participating in a fight and you received the same punishment.

Side note: after a time they also started to hand out punishments for fight spectators too. Originally it was anybody who witnessed a fight, but after entire classrooms, hallways, and even the entire goddamn cafeteria witnessed fights they amended it to people who actively watched the fights.



Randall Fragg said:


> Also, snowball fights were technically banned, but it wasn't that enforced.


They enforced it like hell in South Dakota since it was technically considered fighting. The only malicious snowball thrown I know of though was the fucker who had packed the center with playground pebbles before throwing it.



Mourning Dove said:


> Ketchup packets got banned at my middle school. During the recesses after lunch me and a couple of friends would take ketchup packets from the lunchroom, twist them, and step on them on the concrete to make them bust all over. There were so many ketchup packet messes on the sidewalk from everyone that the ketchup packets were banned.


Story time! During my Sophomore year my school got a huge donation of little boxes of raisins. I have no idea who donated them, but they were available for free for everybody in _all_ of the classrooms in large piles. It was an utter disaster: kids would take handfuls of boxes in class and throw them at people in hallways and between the buildings inbetween classes (students on the second story would dump the boxes down on people below). _This went on for an entire week because the raisins were donated and they were desperate that some students would actually eat the damn things._


----------

